

You can be a better writer. Write like you talk. - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/write-like-you-talk

======
xiaoma
The problem is that a lot of people, even very smart people, talk like idiots.
One of the best things about reading is that all the uhms, ahs and verbal
ticks have been removed. There's no scenario in which I can see myself taking
writing advice from someone who pens three consecutive single-sentence
"paragraphs" and passes off fragments such as "Mouth open." or "Goosebumps."
as sentences. The writing of this post was so grating that it interfered with
the content and stopped me from getting to the end. Of course it's his blog
and he's free to write how he pleases, but this is _not_ the guy to be
teaching the world how to write.

Physician, heal thyself.

